# 3d tee



## schmsuz (Mar 5, 2010)

The docs have started doing transesophageal echoes with 3D images.  Can anyone tell me the correct way to bill these?


----------



## gost (Mar 9, 2010)

I believe you would bill 76376 in addition to your TEE code.


----------



## schmsuz (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for your help!


----------

